# Alabama hunting club "Big Swamp"



## field (Feb 8, 2008)

Russell and Macon county, 11,000+ acres of prime Alabama land. Dog hunting(on some of the land), stalk hunting, still hunting(6pt or better on 2500+acres). Old camphouse, trailer places (power and water). Strong rut, a lot of deer!(trophy managed surrounding land). $1900.00@55members, $1500.00@15members, dogmen(they feed dogs all year long) and stander trucks(they mantain trucks to haul people to stands for the organized dog hunts on certain pieces of property) For furthur information please contact Linda or Steve johnson@(334)749-0784


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 9, 2008)

field said:


> Russell and Macon county, 11,000+ acres of prime Alabama land. Dog hunting(on some of the land), stalk hunting, still hunting(6pt or better on 2500+acres). Old camphouse, trailer places (power and water). Strong rut, a lot of deer!(trophy managed surrounding land). $1900.00@55members, $1500.00@15members, dogmen(they feed dogs all year long) and stander trucks(they mantain trucks to haul people to stands for the organized dog hunts on certain pieces of property) For furthur information please contact Linda or Steve johnson@(334)749-0784




Is it $1900 for the dog hunting and $1500 for the still hunt?


----------



## field (Feb 9, 2008)

*$1900.00*

Unless you have more than 3 hounds, or a truck that can haul 8 people, it's $1900.00 a year deer and turkey.


----------



## field (Feb 18, 2008)

*Several questions about turkey's*

Please call steve or linda for more info!


----------



## field (Mar 16, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## field (Mar 19, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## field (Mar 20, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

